# Vapeclub - Ipv 50w One Mod To Rule Them All - In Stock



## JakesSA (26/6/14)

VapeClub was able to get a pre-order production placement on the the IPV 50 watt electronic mod by Green Leaf.

This unit contains the new Sx330 chip from YiHi and VapeClub has confirmation directly from YiHi that the manufacturer is one of only two companies authorised to sell this chip.


The units will cost R1200 but please note that these units are epected to arrive only towards the end of July. We have therefore placed it on group buy with R600 participation fee required and the R600 balance payable on arrival at VapeClub, again, expected towards the end of July

If you are an experienced vaper and interested in real power take a look at it here.

No seriously, if you are new to variable wattage mods and rebuildable atomisers rather consider the Sigelei 30W and Hana DNA 30 clones due to arrive at VapeClub soon. Edit: The Hana's are clones the Sigelei's ar e not! 

I do apologise for the watermark on the images I used for the product on the website, I should receive some high res images from the supplier tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (26/6/14)

http://www.yihiecigar.com/products_info/YiHiEcigar-SX330-V3-100W-New-Vapor-Chip-270814.html

This says the sx330 is 100w. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (26/6/14)

There are three variant 35w, 50w and a proposed 100w. Only the 35w and 50w is in production at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (26/6/14)

Very pretty looking! Looks much nicer than the Hana actually


----------



## JakesSA (26/6/14)

The company that makes them is extremely proud of this product, I think they may have reason to be.

Here's a video:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (28/6/14)

Thank you for all participants so far.

If you want one of these please be quick, I have a limited amount on the group buy the rest I will be stocking .. and not at group buy prices.


----------



## soonkia (28/6/14)

What I like about this mod, is the chip in there is manufactured by the same people that manufacture the Sigelei chips. So, you can expect rock solid performance from the device. 

I'm so tempted. Wonder if they'll bring it out at some stage with the 100watt chip as it seems that one has voltage step down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (28/6/14)

Lol, funny video. He looks very afraid to vape at 50watts on that 0.2 ohm coil


----------



## JakesSA (28/6/14)

2 Spots left on the group buy, the balance will go onto pre-order tomorrow ...


----------



## Darth_V@PER (28/6/14)

....


----------



## JakesSA (29/6/14)

Unfortunately the group buy offer is now closed, you may still grab one on pre- order though, see here.


----------



## ET (29/6/14)

it's offers like these that make me wish i wasn't a decent person and returned the really expensive new cellphone i found lying on the street to it's owner.


----------



## JakesSA (30/6/14)

Ah yes, not quite sure about that cellphone .. but here is a pic the supplier was teasing me with today..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (21/7/14)

Any word on arrival yet?


----------



## JakesSA (21/7/14)

I am happy to say that the supplier has given us the tracking number today so arrival will be within the next two to three days ...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll (21/7/14)

Wahoooo!!!
So we can be vaping on the beast by the weekend?


----------



## JakesSA (21/7/14)

Chances are .. very good!


----------



## JakesSA (23/7/14)

I am happy to announce the IPV 50W units are now in stock and all items will be shipped tomorrow to the group buy and pre-order participants where required! If you aim to collect please contact @VapeGrrl to confirm a suitable time?

If you are interested in purchasing one of these you will find them here 

Here is a photo .. (from the lack of quality you may have deduced that I took it)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike (23/7/14)

Can't... Freaking... WAIT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/7/14)




----------



## Gizmo (25/7/14)

Rowan Francis said:


>




What a sick fkng device. I want it now! 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (25/7/14)

Wait nevermind. At a price of R6500 I will wait for a China clone  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (25/7/14)

Just want to share my vids of the unit in this thread. .65 ohm coil at 50 w


----------



## VapeSnow (25/7/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (25/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (27/7/14)

Regrettably I will not be able to demonstrate the IPV, as @VapeSnow does, to clients when they come visit since I don't have the brass to fire the IPV at 50W yet ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BooRad (27/7/14)

I accidentally got a dry hit at 50 watts today, I think I have shell shock now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (27/7/14)

BooRad said:


> I accidentally got a dry hit at 50 watts today, I think I have shell shock now


 
I can well believe it, was it on a cotton wick?


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

BooRad said:


> I accidentally got a dry hit at 50 watts today, I think I have shell shock now


Lol. Thats why i use a dripper at 50w. Nothing else will work. To hot to fast if you subohm


----------



## BooRad (27/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> I can well believe it, was it on a cotton wick?


Yup the dreaded burning cotton, like a blowtorch to the throat 


VapeSnow said:


> Lol. Thats why i use a dripper at 50w. Nothing else will work. To hot to fast if you subohm


I was using a dripper and trying out some cloud chasing inhaling techniques. The thing burnt through 20 drops of juice in a single inhale  Haha
From soaking wick to bone dry in one hit, learned some useful things today


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

Yoh. Thats amazing. What ohms you on?


----------



## BooRad (27/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Yoh. Thats amazing. What ohms you on?


It's a pretty standard 0.5 ohm dual using 26 gauge


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

26 maybe to problem. Im on dual micro 28 gauge. .7 ohm coil


----------



## BooRad (27/7/14)

The gauge works perfectly fine for short draws, just don't get brave at 50 watts 

I'm getting some higher gauges this week though as I want to try to get a twisted coil at around 1 ohm for the full voltage range. Still working on the maths though for which gauge will give the perfect amount of wraps. So far I'm aiming at 30 or 32, although 32 might be too thin for a twist to have any advantage


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

Cool let me know how it goes. Thats also my next coil to try. Think it wil get hot very quick. Dual coil really eating my vtc 5


----------



## BooRad (27/7/14)

It sure does eat at the battery life, but way better than a mech equivalent though. And I was pleasantly surprised at how quick the USB charging is


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

Thats also one big pro i notice with this device. Charge very quick. Only con is that charge bay at the bottom of device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BooRad (27/7/14)

Speaking of which, why do you guys think the manual says not to use the device while charging ?
My theory is that it is a precaution in case the battery drops too low and cannot supply the needed amps, so it pulls from the charging circuit which has a low amp limit. If this is the case it should be fine using it when the battery is almost full, no?
Way too scared to test my theory though


----------



## MarkK (28/7/14)

@BooRad I think Yihie has designed the chip with pass through, The SX350 allows the same abuse of a charging battery  
Also charges like a drug dealer running from cops, Incredibly fast 

@VapeSnow Where would you prefer to charge port to be? Would like your opinion to influence designs


----------



## VapeSnow (28/7/14)

Ill like it at the back of the device @MarkK. So that you can keep your tank on while charging.


----------



## MarkK (28/7/14)

Cool  does that mean you need to take your tank off and then like the side off to charge the IPV?


----------



## VapeSnow (28/7/14)

Jip thats it buddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

